# Passenger cars for BLI Hudson 4-6-4 steam



## sinluien (Jan 10, 2010)

I've been searching all day and must say it's extremely difficult to find passenger cars styled according to year. that or i dont know what i'm looking for. I want to set up this consist to be a passenger train with date accurate, baggage cars, diner, passenger, with the exception of a caboose. Apparently my son thinks a train isn't a train without one. Anyone know of an easier way to find this stuff other than comparing pictures to a history book? i swear i'm about to spray paint some stuff!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Try Walther's heavy weight passenger cars.

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Also, specify era and location you are representing. A quick google search tells me Hudson 4-6-4's were in the Hudson area (duh!), but 70 of 'em were also used in Australia. As for era, narrowing it to early steam, steam-diesel transition, etc., can have a bearing on it. The latter would make a mix of older-newer cars accurate.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

A sample pic: http://www.talismancoins.com/catalog/Royal_Hudson_Engine_No_2856.jpg

It's Canadian, from this site: http://www.talismancoins.com/servlet/Detail?no=574

If you know what railroad you are modelling, you can often find pics by searching the railroad, the towns it serviced, and so on instead of just searching the engine.


----------



## sinluien (Jan 10, 2010)

problem is all the fuzzy horrible pictures that i am still greatful for. 

i'm sorry i should have been more descriptive. Mr brain works faster than my fingers.

im modeling the transition era. apparently the hudson's were not the cream of the crop, however they were used for a lot of stuff. Mostly local passenger routes until diesels came shortly after and they were used for everything. However I'm trying to set up my passenger car set as if the NYC hudson was running oh lets say to detroit and chicago. I know that michigan central had 30 of these locos. I have no idea if it did or didn't, but i think it's a very realistic possibility. These loco's came out and shortly after we're streamlined. I have no idea if they still ran heavyweight's or if passenger cars went stream line before the loco's did.

I do find it hilarious these engines couldn't get moving from a dead stop without a booster engine.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Usually, in the less notable consists(such as the Broadway Limited, etc.) older equipment was used, aka heavyweights. The more appealing streamliners were used on more glamorous routes usually headed by E- or F-units or C-Liners. 

Bob


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

I would think if your Hudson is not streamlined, use Heavy weights '20's era, if it is, use the round top streamlined ones '30's era. Its your train, should be your choice.

Kevin


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Another Option for Heavyweight cars is Con Cor which might be cheaper in price than Walthers

http://www.all-railroads.com/


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

subwayaz said:


> Another Option for Heavyweight cars is Con Cor which might be cheaper in price than Walthers
> 
> http://www.all-railroads.com/


Con Cor passenger cars lack detail, are too light in weight, and are "notorious rail jumpers".

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

...but they're cheap and look great out in that cornfield!:laugh:


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

stationmaster said:


> Con Cor passenger cars lack detail, are too light in weight, and are "notorious rail jumpers".
> 
> Bob


Well admittedly they are cheaper, but two solutions for that.
One take out your gauge and adjust the wheels to meet NMRA standards, and two is to purchase a set of Kadee wheels and replace the CC wheels both of which will solve the issue of derailments. Still cheaper than the $50 for Walthers cars.
And to tinker is part of the hobby


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Why not just buy Athearn BB(when you find them) or Rivarossi? I just bought a set of Athearns, actually two, C&O passenger cars. One set was heavyweights and the others streamliners for $140. That's $10 a car. Pretty cheap if'n ya asks me.

Bob


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

stationmaster said:


> Why not just buy Athearn BB(when you find them) or Rivarossi? I just bought a set of Athearns, actually two, C&O passenger cars. One set was heavyweights and the others streamliners for $140. That's $10 a car. Pretty cheap if'n ya asks me.
> 
> Bob


Bluebox have gone away so prices are up there now , and Rivarossi your back to CC then; Con Cor bought them out long ago


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Accually, the Rivarossi cars are still my pic among all of them. They have great detail, are very reasonable, and if you get the ones with the metal wheels, I havent had one derail yet. All of mine have interiors, and most are lighted, maybe that is the extra weight needed.

I personally dont like the Spectrum cars, as how I think they are the wrong color anyway.? The ones I have seen for the N&W look way to "orangey" to me.

Just my 2cents worth.


----------



## sinluien (Jan 10, 2010)

i have to check these out, thanks!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

subwayaz said:


> Bluebox have gone away so prices are up there now , and Rivarossi your back to CC then; Con Cor bought them out long ago


You seem to be consumed with the idea of buying new. I have bought but a few new cars in the past few years, usually new releases such as The Broadway Limited, Cities Series, and such. Most of my buys come from Train Shows, forums, eBay, and other similar vendors.

And believe me when I say I get much better deals than buying new with better quality for my dollar.

And Athearn BB won't go away. There are, literally, hundreds of thousands, i not millions, of kits STILL out there. I have purchased many undecorated passenger cars, painted them and applied decals for some of my roads(Monon, Wabash "Blue Bird", among others).

I, honestly, wouldn't walk across the street if they were giving Con Cor cars away when I have other options as listed above. Con Cor would be, absolutely, my LAST choice.

Bob


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

stationmaster said:


> You seem to be consumed with the idea of buying new. I have bought but a few new cars in the past few years, usually new releases such as The Broadway Limited, Cities Series, and such. Most of my buys come from Train Shows, forums, eBay, and other similar vendors.
> 
> And believe me when I say I get much better deals than buying new with better quality for my dollar.
> 
> ...


Well Bob your entitled to your opinion as well as the next person and I'm glad your experiences are what they are. I don't happen to see it the same way. And that's cool also in my book.  Consumed no not at all. Good luck


----------



## sinluien (Jan 10, 2010)

i have a patience problem is my deal. i also dont have many resources available other than online. i do keep an eye on ebay and shipping is absolutely ridiculous anywhere. train get together s are quite a distance away.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

sinluien said:


> i have a patience problem is my deal. i also dont have many resources available other than online. i do keep an eye on ebay and shipping is absolutely ridiculous anywhere. train get together s are quite a distance away.


Ebay is luck of the draw in my opinion; you never know what you might get relying on some unkown persons honesty and returns or refunds are again luck of the draw, between Pay Pal & Ebay. For HO things I go through MB Klein
They have an online live inventory and you can follow your order through the entire process which I like. They always respond to order inquiry and have used them for over four years running. You might want to give them a try.
Below you will find the link
https://www.modeltrainstuff.com/


----------

